

Complain about bad drivers by license plate - benvanderbeek
http://www.platewire.com/
This needs to be prettied up and used more.
======
imr
Kind of like zapatag.com

Both could use some help in the design department.

------
notyourwork
/me ducks after seeing his license plate on there!

------
benvanderbeek
yeah someone clean it up. wouldn't it be great if every bad driver had social
(not just legal) accountability?

